# Handsome Jester..GSD/Akita



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Have been meaning to post some pics of Jester for awhile now, he is a handsome, sweet dog, at least from the one time I have met him at a very large social event. A member on this forum (lupina) has been fostering him for some time now for the GSD rescue in our area.

He is gorgeous, an interesting mix (GSD/Akita)! Anyone differ in their opinion on what type of mix he is? Just curious, he is a very cool dog, in my opinion! He is more long legged and has even more of a curly tail than our pb Kelso does. Gorgeous head on this guy.














































We participated in a St Pat's parade a month or so ago, here is Jester being walked by a thirteen yr old (with supervision). He did great and so did his young "handler"!










Just wanted to share pics of this guy! Hope that is ok with Lupina!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I love the second-to-last photo. What a great smile he has! Akita is what I'd guess too.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

He seems like a great boy! Like I said, I have only met him once, and he is young (I think around 18 months) but Lupina has done great work with him and he is maturing nicely...especially around cats from what I hear! Sweet dog. He does have a great smile!


----------



## bullandterrier (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG he is beautiful!!


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

He definitely looks like an akita mix to me. He's gorgeous!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I agree that he is gorgeous! And the member here that is fostering him is "lupa" not "lupina" Confused that!


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Just gorgeous! 
Pardon me while I wipe away the drool.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

He is pretty!!! Yeah, I'd guess akita/GSD too.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jester is very Handsome! I met a GSD/Akita boy the other day, he was very light in color and about 30". He wasn't as Handsome as Jester, but almost! I told his owner about this great site, her boy has severe seperation anxiety.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

WOW! What a hunk!


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

wow he is stunning.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

He's so handsome!! I'd definitely say GSD/Akita, too, there's no doubt in my mind! What an awesome mix of dogs, I bet he has a huge ego!


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

Jester has lived w/me almost 6 months and has the smarts of a GSD and is not aggressive. One of his nails broke in a place I wasn't comfortable trimming or pulling so called my vet of 13 yrs. and took him out. Jerry knows me, he's spayed/neutered 4 GSD and 2 cats. He came into the room w/his tools and a small muzzle, explaining the only times he's ever had any problems w/being bit was when an Akita was involved. I assured him Jester is an easy going fellow but sure use the muzzle...whatever it takes! I held Jester's head and Jerry pulled the nail and sure enough Jester was a complete gentleman. Jerry laughed and said, 'Carla, once again you've proven to me that you do know your animals.'

Whomever adopts Jester will get a great pet. He's a watchdog, companion (loves to snuggle), shows me what he wants, and understands a good bit of language. That being said...he's 80lbs of energy! Any of you who've raised a puppy knows what I mean. When I take him to the dog park it's so sweet to see him run in full stride...He's all legs! 

He lives w/my GS, Skye and 2 cats. He hasn't been exposed enough to small dogs, but at the dog park he does seem to want to dominate the little ones. I have no doubt that he's capable of learning whatever is required of him. It will simply require a knowledgeable handler. 

Camera phones are great for the impromptu aspect of catching a cute moment, if not the sharpest image! This is w/Skye









When Jester crashes he's out...


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I know a dog that looks almost identical to Jester, the resemblance is amazing. Always thought he was a GSD/Akita. His owner did one of those DNA breed ID tests and it came back Akita. But I still think the dog is part GSD, especially since those tests aren't all that reliable. Here's some pics of Nakai:

http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/orderpage.aspx?pi=02KU007C020090&po=90

http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/orderpage.aspx?pi=02KU007C020091&po=91

Jester is gorgeous!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

What an good looking guy. It's interesting, depending on the angle he looks EXTREMELY GSD but that curly tail gives him away.


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow is he handsome! I've always loved Akitas.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks for posting Carla! Love that first shot of him and Skye.

wow, Sandy, they do look a ton alike!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That is one gorgeous dog! And it sounds like he's more gsd than Akita in personality which is a big plus, especially for adoption! 

I hope he finds a great home!


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

I just got back from a local Toyota dealership. I needed to p/u a part for my 4-runner and decided to take Jester with me. He was a peach. Every person who saw him this afternoon commented on his gentle personality. A family came in with their 5 yr. old daughter. She asked Jester to sit, he did. She hugged on him, petted his head, ran her hands down his body and along the curled tail. He loved the attention and was a perfect gentleman! 

2 people asked me how much he ate..6 cups a day, a 40lb bag of Native 2 lasts us almost a month.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i think i love him


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

OMG, Carla I love that picture of him and Skye lying just alike!







That is TO cute. 

Whoever adopts Jester is going to be SO lucky. He is one impressive hunk of dog!









I put him on my FB...did you see? Also, what dog park are you going to??? YOU should call me and Shadow!


----------

